# High School Bellies-Superpro/Marcie (~BBW(multiple), Eating, Self-realization, ~SWG )



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

_~BBW (multiple), Eating, Self-realization, ~SWG _- The story of a growing group of 18 year old friends in their Senior year.

*High School Bellies*
*By 123Superpro/Marcie*​
(*Editor’s note:* The first four chapters of this story are virtually identical to the early chapters of _Bellies in High School_ by 123Superpro, which has its own plot after that point. Subsequent chapters here are an alternative plot version, composed at 123Superpro’s suggestion using the same characters) 

[*Author (123Superpro)’s note published with original story*: this is my first post here apart from an introduction. It's part of a short story I've written about female weight gain, stuffing, and general talk about stomachs. Just as a heads up, it doesn't involve massive weight gain, because that's not really my thing, and the girls in the story aren't all that big. I still hope some similar minded people will enjoy it.]

*Chapter One &#8211; Back to School*

For as long as she could remember, Rose had loved to eat. When she was younger, an energetic lifestyle had helped to keep her weight under control, but now at 18, she had shunned most physical activity in favor of lounging around with her friends, or watching television. As a result, her stomach was notably plump. 

Not that she was an anomaly amongst her friends in this sense; her closest friends were mostly of a similar size: 

Becky, a girl with a dark complexion often commented on her waistline, complaining that she was fat but in reality, Becky was slightly slimmer than Rose. 

Alice, the second friend, was paler than the others on account of having moved recently to the sunnier area, but also had noticeable fat around her stomach, although she was slimmer than Rose and Becky. 

Rose’s third friend, Katie, was tanned, and the only one of them who did not have a noticeable stomach. This was mainly due to a stricter diet than the others, as she rarely allowed herself to indulge on fast food as the others did nearly every day.​
After the summer holiday, Rose had put on weight, not realizing until she was struggling into her school uniform on the first day back. 

“Darling, I can’t…suck in!” expressed Rose’s mother, who was helping her into her skirt.

“I am sucking in!” shouted Rose, struggling to hold in her gut.

“Well honestly darling, you’re getting so big…”

Rose fastened her skirt over her belly, and then looked in the mirror. It was true, she had put on a few pounds over the holiday, but so would everyone, right? She wouldn’t be the only one. 

“Come on Mum, we’re going to be late” she said, and her mum drove her to school.

Alice and Katie were standing outside the school, waiting for it to open. 

“Hey guys!” said Rose. 

Alice and Katie smiled, happy to see their friend.

“I hope you’re excited about being back” Katie said, sarcastically as Katie laughed.

“This skirt is too tight” Rose replied. “I’ll need a new one soon”.

“Yeah, my mum says I’ve put on weight over summer," admitted Alice. “We did go to McDonalds a lot. I guess it must have paid off.”

“Do I look bigger?” asked Katie.

Rose shook her head. “No, you haven’t put on any weight at all, as usual! I need to eat more healthy like you Katie, I need to lose *this*, and she lifted up her shirt, revealing a chubby paunch. Alice laughed and patted it. 

At that moment they heard a car pull up, and out stepped Becky. She was wearing a tan brown leather jacket over her school uniform, which looked a little snug against her body, as it was tight against her arms and struggling to cover the whole of her stomach. 

“Hey Becky!” said Rose, “I love that jacket! Is it new?”

“Thanks! Yeah, I got it yesterday. It’s a skinny fit, but you don’t think it’s too tight do you? Cos I don’t want it to make me look fat.” 

“Maybe you should have got a bigger size, said Rose, “I doubt I could fit into it, especially over my uniform.”

“You think? Maybe it’s just because I’m wearing more clothes underneath. And it is meant to be tighter.” At that point, the bell went, signaling the start of school, and the girls flounced into their first lesson

The girls in Rose’s year were allowed out of school at lunch time to buy food from nearby shops. A popular choice was a cafe selling fish and chips, burgers, and other fast food. 

“Cafe, guys?” said Rose to her friends.

“Yeah, good idea”, replied Becky, “although it probably won’t be good for my waistline.”

“Let’s try and beat the other kids” said Alice, and they walked towards the cafe. Upon arriving, each girl ordered a large cheeseburger with chips, trying to ignore the ramifications it would have on their weight.

“I feel guilty eating this”, said Alice, as she picked up her order and they sat down at a nearby table. “I’m supposed to be trying to diet after the summer. I’m getting pretty flabby!” 

She clasped her stomach with both hands and squeezed it. As it turned out, the portions were indeed large, and each of the girls felt very full at the end. 

Becky swallowed a last chip, and slumped in her chair, her gut straining against her leather jacket. She sighed, and looked at Alice sitting next to her, who was massaging her stomach after finishing off the last of her burger. On the other side of the table, Rose was slouched in her chair, her stomach looking bigger than ever. She unclipped her skirt, and let it expand.

“Wow, that was a big meal” said Katie, who was sat up straight in her chair.

“I’m so full,” said Alice, “and it was only meant to be a light lunch. I’ll have to have a salad or something for dinner.”

“I’m so stuffed I can’t move,” gasped Rose, as she lay slumped in her chair. She lifted her shirt off her stomach revealing her belly which was stuffed full of the high-calorie but delicious food.

“Well you did pinch a few of my chips,” said Katie, and she gave Rose’s belly a pat. It wobbled slightly. 

“But I’m still really full, look, my stomach actually goes over my jeans,” Katie continued as she lifted her shirt up to show a slight overhang.

“You’re still really skinny Katie, we’re much bigger than that even without being stuffed full,” replied Rose. She struggled to sit up, heaving her body into an upright position. Her gut spilled into her lap, and Katie laughed. Rose reclined again, and belched, and breathed in and out, her stomach going up and down. 

At that moment, another girl from their school called Tammy walked past. Unfortunately, the girls did not get on well with Tammy’s group of friends, who were all stick thin.

“Morning, Fatty!” she said, as she walked past, poking a plastic fork into Rose’s swollen stomach. Tammy’s friends exploded with laughter, and commented on Rose’s figure. Rose struggled into an upright position, and went bright red, pulling down her clothes to cover her stomach.

“Shut up, Tammy,” she mumbled, as Tammy and her friends walked out of the cafe.

Becky laughed &#8211; “Don’t feel bad Rose! You’re not fat &#8211; just a little chubby. And she caught you at a bad moment. We all look kinda porky at the moment &#8211; I feel like I’m going to pop. My jacket’s so tight. 

She patted the jacket where it covered her stomach, then noticed the time. “Uh-oh, we’ve only got half an hour. We should get back to school.” 

Alice heaved herself into a standing position, and clutched her stomach. 

“Help me up?” said Becky, holding her chubby arms out. Alice held her hands, and pulled, succeeding in lifting Becky up off her chair, only to drop her midway. Becky laughed and struggled to lift herself up, while Alice yanked her into a standing position. Becky pulled her jacket over her swollen belly, and wobbled around to face Katie and Rose, who were already standing.

“Wow, I’m stuffed”, said Alice, “Do I look like I need to diet?” 

At this she lifted up her shirt and showed her muffin top. It was a noticeably full pot belly, and she laughed and stuck it out further. “I’m as fat as Rose now.”

“Hey!” objected Rose, and the others laughed, and made their way out of the cafe, trying to suck in their bloated stomachs as they walked past others from their school.

Back at school, the first lesson after lunch was PE, and the girls were already regretting their sizable lunches. Still feeling full, they made their way to the changing rooms, and started to change into their leotards they wore for gymnastics. 

“I wish we didn’t have gym now,” said Alice “But the exercise will probably do me good.” 

She looked over at Becky who had removed the clothes from the top half of her body, and was sitting on a bench, taking out her leotard. Her stomach poked out over her waistband, and her chubby arms wobbled slightly as she stood up and dressed. The leotards had to be fastened with a zip at the front. 

When most of the others had gone in, Rose was shocked and embarrassed to find that she couldn’t seem to do it up &#8211; had she really put on that much weight? Or was she still just bloated from lunch? To her annoyance, the last person to walk into the gym past her was Tammy, who stopped and laughed.

“Having some trouble there, Rose?” she asked sarcastically, “Or did you cram a few too many chips into that gut of yours at lunch?” 

Rose grunted and tried to force the zip to close. Tammy walked over. 

“Want some help?” she asked, and before Rose could answer, she had grabbed the zip.

“Suck in then”, she said, and Rose breathed in as hard as she could. 

“That’s no good” said Tammy, as Rose let her stomach out again. She tried to do the zip up again and told Rose to suck in, but Rose stuck her stomach out instead in annoyance. Tammy squealed with delight, and patted Rose’s chubby gut. 

“Look, we’re going to be late”, she said.

“Ok, 1…2…3!” said Rose, and she pulled her gut in as far as she could, and Tammy quickly zipped up her leotard. Rose sighed with relief, and walked into the gym, with her stomach straining against her leotard.

Rose detested PE, she hated running about, and the competitive side of it. She wasn’t the most agile girl in the world, but luckily, neither were her friends, and she often chose to pair up with Becky or Alice, who were as unfit as she was. Unfortunately, this time, the instructor, Miss Stokes, had other ideas this time, and didn’t let them choose their pairs. 

Becky and Alice were paired together, but to her horror, Rose was instructed to go with a boy named Max, whom she secretly had a crush on. 

“Uh…hi…” she said sheepishly, and was relieved when Max replied cheerfully. Her relief soon turned to worry, when they were told to do 20 sit ups each, holding their partners feet. Max went first, and Rose looked over at Katie, who was doing them with ease. She looked over at Becky and Alice, who were making a pig’s ear out of it, but at least they were with each other so it wouldn’t be embarrassing! She had to show how unfit she was in front of the boy she liked.

“Done,” said Max, and he sat up quickly.

“That was quick!” said Rose.

“Thanks! Well, it’s your turn. Lie on your back, here, I’ll hold your feet.”

Rose tried to sit up, but found it very difficult. 

“Oof” she grunted, after one, and heaved her body up again. This time she only managed halfway, and was red in the face already. She lay on her back, gasping for breath while Max looked at her, with an amused look on his face. 

“He can’t be laughing at me!” she thought, and tried to do a third sit-up. However, this proved to be a big mistake, as just as she was sitting up, the zipper on her leotard burst open, revealing her flabby belly. Rose went bright red, and immediately tried to close it again, but it was broken.

“Oh hell…” she grunted, and tried to suck in her stomach. 

“I’m so sorry!” she said to Max and jumped to her feet.

“Hey, it doesn’t matter, look…” he replied, and tried to examine the zip.

“No! It’s ok, really!” said Rose, walking to the edge of the room.

“I’m sure we can fix it again. And if not, who cares? There’s only 5 minutes left, look.” said Max, and he pointed at the clock. He was right, and Rose dashed into the toilets, with Max following her.

“You’re not supposed to come in here!” said Rose quickly, but Max didn’t leave.

“I just want to help. Come on, let’s see what we can do.”

“It’s no good…I’m…I’m too fat!” said Rose, in dismay. “I’ve put on weight recently. I’m sorry!”

“Why are you apologizing? So you put on a few pounds, it’s not a big deal!” Max laughed and patted Rose’s stomach.

“Hey! Gerrof! And I would be able to fit, but I had a big lunch.”

“I can tell. You’re practically bulging out of that leotard.”

“Hey! There’s no need for that!”

“You’re right, I’m sorry.” Max patted Rose’s stomach, “You’re not even fat, just a little pudgy is all.”

With that, the bell rang, signaling the end of the lesson. Rose and Max emerged from the bathroom before the rest of the class began streaming out of the gym, and got dressed.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Two  Appetites love company*

It was a week later, and Roses friends were coming over for a sleepover. They had slept over at one of their houses almost every day during the summer holidays, but this was the first one during the new term at school. The four of them  Rose, Becky, Alice and Katie were all in Roses room reading magazines, chatting, and watching a bad film on television. 

Rose, Becky and Katie were wearing denim hot pants and vest tops. Becky was also wearing her tan brown leather jacket, and Alice was wearing super skinny jeans and a hooded jumper. 

Alice, youre in my English class, said Katie, have you done that essay yet?

Alice, who was lying on Roses bed, looked sheepish.

No, she replied, I keep meaning to start it, but Ive got other things on my mind, you know? 

She wriggled uncomfortably. These jeans are too tightI cant move properly.

How tight do you WANT them! exclaimed Rose, how can you move your legs?

It IS a little hard, admitted Alice, and I think they make my belly look fat as well. She wriggled so she was sitting and her legs were hanging over the edge of the bed, and lifted up her top. Although her arms and legs were slim, she had a chubby belly, which poked over her belt, and significant love handles. 

Look at that she said, squeezing the flesh. She then proceeded to stand up and examine herself in Roses wall mirror. She jumped a couple of times, and her pot belly wobbled slightly. Rose stood up and compared her figure with Alices in the mirror. They stood facing each other, and Rose smacked her gut.

I should cut back on the fast food, she said, and exercise more as well.

She started doing star jumps, and Alice joined in, laughing. They stopped after about five, mock gasping for breath and leaning on each other for support.

Do I look skinnier? Alice asked Katie, ironically, as she lifted up her top. Rose did the same, and sat down on her bed, then leant forward so that her fat rolls became more apparent. Alice sat down too, and patted Roses pot belly. 

We shouldnt really be eating pizza then! she laughed, as Rose had ordered some for them to eat. At that moment Roses mum brought up four boxes.

Thanks mum! said Rose, taking the pizza boxes off her mother, Wow, four boxes! How are we going to manage that?

I wonder? replied Roses mum as she left the room, catching a glimpse of her daughters pudgy belly as she left.

The girls were all hungry, as it was already fairly late, at 9 0 clock. However, on top of all the snacking they had done earlier, none of them thought that they would be able to eat all four boxes  a whole large pizza each. Nevertheless, despite feeling incredibly full, each of them managed to eat all the food, and felt absolutely stuffed afterwards. 

Rose was lying flat on her bed, her stomach protruding into the air, and Alice and Katy were sitting on the small sofa Rose had persuaded her mum to let her have, too full to move. Becky was slumped in a chair, her belly straining against her jacket, which was failing to cover it all along with her vest top, leaving the lower part of her brown gut visible. Her thighs looked soft and flabby, as did Roses. 

Iam sooo stuffed said Rose, looking at her completely full stomach. WoahI cant even move, Imsofull. 

Katie lifted her top up, and it was clear that even she had gained a little weight recently, and the fullness of her stomach showed it off even more. Her tight cut off hotpants created a slight overhang. Alice laughed loudly when she saw it.

You look a bit full there, Katie! she said, and then pulled her own top up. Mines bigger than yours! 

Becky looked over, and patted her own belly.

I couldnt eatanother bite she said, I doubt I could even stand up. 
She looked as if she were about to burst. I wonder how much I weigh right now.

How much will you give me if I can pick you up? asked Katie.

Try it! I feel like I weigh a ton.

Katie stood up and walked over to Becky. 

Stand up then, she said.

Becky heaved herself up out of the chair, and stood. 

This jacket is so tight, I can barely stretch she said, lifting her arms up above her. This action pulled her jacket up above her swollen gut, and her belly button became visible. She put her hands on her hips. Ok then, if you think youre strong enough, try and pick me up! 

Katie wrapped her arms round Beckys waist.

You feel so stuffed, Becky, she said, and strained to lift her up. She succeeded in lifting her about a centimetre off the ground, before dropping her, causing a loud thump. Man, you weigh a ton!.

Oh great, time to start a diet," said Becky. She was always saying that, and the others knew she would never follow through on her words. 

I need to take this off said Becky, Its so tight. 

She unzipped the front of her jacket and her stomach poked out further, barely covered by her black vest top. 

She cradled her stomach, and looked at herself in the mirror. Woah, I think I overdid it. Im the fullest Ive ever been in my life, my tummy had better not stay like this.

She went and lay next to Rose on the bed, and Katie laughed.

You look like a couple of balloons! she said, jokingly. 

Rose weakly tossed a sock at her, then burped loudly. She and Becky had pulled up their tops, exposing their gorged, overstuffed stomachs to the air. Alice was examining herself in the mirror, and trying to suck in her gut. 

When they decided to try and get some sleep, Becky and Rose were sleeping in Roses bed, and Alice and Katie were sleeping in sleeping bags on the floor. 
Rose sighed. 

Im sooo full she groaned, and lay on her front. She felt stuffed, and couldnt sleep. After a while, they all drifted off, their stomachs still bloated from the heavy food.

The next school day, Rose vowed to eat more carefully, and try and lose some weight if possible. She was in the living room, trying to do up her troublesome skirt again. She realized she had put on weight since she had been back at school, and her belly looked noticeably chubbier. 

Her mother came in and frowned at her daughter.

Rose I really think we should start putting you on a diet she said, and went over to help Rose do her skirt up.

Oh mum, Im fine really. Ive just been eating lot lately, replied Rose, rolling her eyes.

I can tell, replied her mum, and she pinched Roses flabby gut. If you dont get rid of some of that, youll need a new skirt, which you can buy with your own money.

Rose frowned and held her breath, doing her best to hold her belly in. Her mother managed to close the clasp with some difficulty, and Rose exhaled. She pulled the skirt down so it sat under her belly. 

Thats better, she said. The tightness of the waistband had given her a muffin top, and her shirt was too small for her.

Thatll have to do, said her mother, But youre getting rather plump, dear.

Becky was having a similar experience at her house, and was having trouble doing up her skirt. Her mother looked on, disapprovingly.

Oh, mum, snapped Becky, Maybe I have put on a little weight recently, but I can still fit in these clothes.

I dont think so dear. And that jacket is FAR too tight, she replied, as Becky tried to zip her leather jacket up over her uniform. Anyway, I know you wont listen to me. Come on, or youll be late.

Meanwhile, at Alices house, her mother was also nagging her about her figure. 

Look at your tummy, Alice, she said, lifting up Alices shirt.

Mum! Alice protested loudly, as her brother walked past and sniggered.

Eventually, Rose, Becky, Alice and Katie met at school and waited outside together. 

My mum says I need to go on a diet complained Rose, Id better listen to her. If I dont lose some weight soon shell start me jogging or something.

Same, said Alice, Wed better give the cafe a miss today. We can get a sandwich or something from school. Right guys, dont let me overeat until I lose some weight!

You dont really need to lose weight said Katie.

You can talk! replied Alice with a laugh, Youre thin as a rake! 

She lifted up Katies shirt to prove her point, but they were all surprised to see that Katie had gained weight. She wasnt fat or even chubby, but she had definitely put on a few pounds round her stomach. 

On second thoughts said Alice, teasingly.

Katie pulled down her shirt hard, and looked around embarrassed, in case anyone had seen. Luckily, everyone else was occupied in conversation. At that point the bell rang, and they all walked into school. Rose had History first, and when she walked in, she realized that all the spaces were taken except next to Max. She felt a little nervous, but was also excited at the prospect of being able to get to know Max better. It was near the end of the lesson however, when she was really pleased, as Max asked Do you want to come to the cafe with me at lunch? 

Rose answered immediately  Yes, Id love to! 

She hoped she didnt sound too enthusiastic about lunch, but Max smiled, and at the end they walked to the cafe. On the way, Rose remembered that she was supposed to be on a diet, and staying away from fatty foods, and felt a little guilty. 

But, she thought, Was one meal really going to make a difference? 

And she could hardly refuse Maxs offer now. Luckily, Max and Rose were two of the only people in the cafe, as Roses friends had vowed to stay away.

What would you like? Ill pay, said Max.

Oh, theres no need, I have money, replied Rose.

Sure said Max, Im not really that hungry, so Ill just get a sandwich. But you can have whatever you want. In fact, Ill order for you.

Before Rose could protest, Max was at the counter, saying Hi, could I have a ham and lettuce sandwich, and a jumbo cheeseburger with extra fries? 

The latter was the meal Rose had eaten when she last came with her friends, and was sure that this one would not be any better for her waistline. She found it strange how Max hadnt even let her choose for herself, but it was too late to protest now. They sat down with their orders, and talked about school.

Hows the food, Rose? asked Max.

Its great, thanks! replied Rose, who was halfway through her cheeseburger, although secretly she was beginning to feel a little bloated and uncomfortable. Still, the food was good, so she kept going. Soon she got down to the last few chips. Max watched her as she picked them up and poked them into her mouth. 

She sat back in her chair, feeling stuffed. She tried to suck it in so Max wouldnt think she was a pig, but couldnt manage. Her shirt and skirt were so tight, she felt sure one of them would tear. Her gut felt huge and round, and Rose felt very greedy. She already regretted stuffing herself again when she was supposed to be on a diet and full of such fattening food as well. She felt sure it would have an effect on her weight, she felt about a stone heavier already!

That looked like a lot of food. How are you feeling? he asked.

Im a little full, actually, she said.

You must be. It looked good, but I bet I could neverOh look at the time! We should get back to school. Weve only got ten minutes. Come on!

With much difficulty, Rose heaved herself up. She would have liked to stay in the seat and recover from the large meal, but Max was right. They both had English, their last lesson.

Rose sat down heavily in English, and Max sat next to her. Her gut strained against her skirt, and she wished Max couldnt see her so full. She found it hard to concentrate when she felt so stuffed, and her stomach was starting to hurt where the waist band was cutting into her. Quietly, she asked to go to the toilet, and walked out the room trying to hold her belly in. 

Once in the toilet she let her stomach out with a sigh, and it gurgled as it strained out. She cradled it, and wished she hadnt eaten so much food. She lifted her jumper and shirt up and examined her figure in the mirror. She was definitely looking rounder  and she was meant to be on a diet! She felt her hips, which had some extra weight around them, and patted her behind, hoping it hadnt gotten too big. 

She realized she had to get back to class, and sighed, trying to suck in her stomach again as she entered the room. Later in the lesson embarrassingly, Max dropped his pencil and it rolled along the table, falling onto Roses bloated stomach. 

Oh, sorry, said Max, vaguely, and he reached over whilst still looking at his notes. He poked Rose in the stomach accidentally, and she burped quietly, not loud enough for the whole class to hear, but she went bright red all the same, sure that Max must have heard it. Her luck changed at the end of the lesson, when Max asked her: Hey Roseuh, would you like to come back to my house for dinner?

Sure! I can meet you at around 6, after I go home and change first.

Thatd be great, said Max.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Three &#8211; Rose gets a beau and a belly*

Rose felt elated; she had actually been invited to Max’s house! She only hoped the dinner would be light, so as not to ruin her “diet”, but that hardly bothered her at the moment. After the lesson, she traveled home, and changed into a t-shirt and a pair of light blue legging-style jeans. They were designed to be very tight, and she was secretly worried she would no longer be able to fit into them, especially after her huge lunch less than three hours before. 

She put the jeans on last, and struggled to zip them up. She lay on her back on her bed, and tried to suck in her gut, then zipped them up all the way. She sat up, and the zip nearly burst open. She stood up and looked at herself in the mirror. She hoped the jeans would make her legs look slimmer, but they were very uncomfortable. She plodded out of her room, finding it hard to move her legs as the jeans were so tight. Her mother watched her daughter’s muffin top jiggle up and down as she came down the stairs and narrowed her eyes. 

“Have you been eating a lot today, dear?” She asked.

“What? No, mum!” retorted Rose, and looked down at her bulging belly. “I, uh, I’m sticking to my diet. I’m still a little chubby from the holidays, though”. 

She pulled her t-shirt down over her stomach, and pulled the jeans down a bit, so her stomach hung over the waistband. When she arrived at Max’s house, she noticed that it was bigger than hers, and wondered what his parents did for a living. Max answered the door, and they talked in the living room and watched television for a while, until Max’s mother announced that supper was ready. 

Rose felt incredibly guilty as she realized she’d been helping herself to the plate of Doritos on the coffee table, even though she wasn’t that hungry. She was full again! She sat down at the table, her jeans feeling tight against her behind, and she felt worried as she looked down at the huge plate of macaroni and cheese in front of her. 

She knew she had to try and eat it all, because she didn’t want to offend Max’s mother who seemed like a nice woman. She brought one forkful up to her mouth and swallowed it, not feeling hungry in the least. She complimented Max’s mother, and pulled her chair closer to the table, so that her swollen stomach was concealed underneath it. 

Rose continued to eat with one hand, patting her straining gut under the table. She felt bad for eating so much when she wasn’t even hungry &#8211; she was going to get so fat! Her mother would be furious! Her t-shirt was only covering half of her stomach, and she hoped she’d be able to suck it in enough to cover more. 

Halfway through the meal she stopped and felt her stomach with both hands. It felt heavy and stuffed, and she could hardly eat another bite. But she forced herself to eat more &#8211; how big was the portion?! Upon swallowing the last forkful, she was horrified to hear Max ask his mother what was for dessert. 

Dessert? She couldn’t eat another bite! The worst had happened; it was cake &#8211; heavy and chocolaty, and a big slice at that. After forcing herself to swallow the last spoonful, Rose’s stomach felt huge. She was so stuffed full of food, she found her t-shirt could no longer cover it even if she sucked in. When Rose and Max went up to Max’s room afterwards, Rose hoped Max wouldn’t notice the overhang which wasn’t covered. Once in Max’s room, he offered Rose some sweets from a tin. Rose decided to come clean with him.

“I’m supposed to be on a diet Max, and I’ve eaten loads today, so I can’t.”

“A diet? In that case I’m sorry for the big dinner” replied Max, with one corner of his mouth turning into a smile.”

“And lunch.”

“And…Oh yeah, I guess that was kind of a lot of food…I guess I wrecked your diet.”

“It’s not you Max, but my mum wants me to lose weight and to be honest, I’ve put some on recently.” Rose turned away shyly, and held in her stomach. She felt incredibly full and fat.

“Really? You don’t look like it!” said Max, comfortingly. “Here, let’s have a look”. 

He took Rose’s hand and pulled her near him.

“You really don’t think I’m too fat? Look at me!” said Rose, and she stopped holding her stomach in. It bulged out in front of her, and strained against her waistband. Max looked at her waist and patted her gorged gut.

“You don’t look fat at all. Plump at most. And you have eaten a lot today; you’re probably just really full.”

“Full is right. I’m stuffed to the limit, I’ve wrecked my diet.”

She lay down on Max’s bed, her stomach protruding into the air. “Phew…I feel so huge”. 

To her surprise, Max sat down on the bed beside her and placed his hand on her stomach. 

“Hey!” She protested.

“Sorry”, said Max, "but you really don’t look that big at all. Look at me, I’m not that much smaller than you."

He lifted his t-shirt up. He wasn’t as slim as some of the boys, and Rose could see his tanned stomach was slightly pudgy, as well as notably full from the meal, but he wasn’t anywhere near as chubby as Rose.

“You are not! You’re sticking it out!” laughed Rose, and she slapped Max’s stomach jokingly. “You’re good at exercise Max, I can’t run fast with my tummy. I’m so ridiculously full now. Oof.” 

She grunted and struggled to sit up on Max’s bed, her chubby stomach bloated, and hanging over her waistband. Max laughed, and Rose flushed red.

“Stop it!” she said. “My jeans are too tight, it’s hard to move.”

“No wonder, they’re like two sizes too small” replied Max.

“They are getting a bit small. But I know I can fit into them again if I eat less” said Rose. She stood up and clutched her belly, “You really don’t think I’m that fat?

Max lifted Rose’s t-shirt up. 

“Stop sucking in,” he said. Rose grumbled, and let her stomach hang out, and Max directed her towards the wall mirror, then stood behind her and placed both hands on her belly. 

“Look. Nothing”, he said, and squeezed her belly, then turned her so she was facing the mirror side on. 

“Come on, let it out all the way!” he said, and Rose rolled her eyes, then puffed her cheeks out and stuck her stomach out all the way. Max laughed. 

“I didn’t mean like that!” he said.

When Rose got home soon after she was still incredibly full. As soon as she got in she ran up to her room, and with some difficulty removed her figure-hugging jeans, breathing a sigh of relief as they stopped cutting into her. She stripped down to her bra and underwear, and lay on the floor, her swollen gut straining, still full to bursting.

As soon as she got in Rose ran up to her room, and with some difficulty removed her figure-hugging jeans, breathing a sigh of relief as they stopped cutting into her. She stripped down to her bra and underwear, and lay on the floor, her swollen gut straining, still full to bursting.

She placed her hands on it and felt it expand as she breathed out. Max was a great guy, but she had really overdone it today, and felt guilty. She sat up with much difficulty, and staggered into bed. 

Try as she might however, she couldn’t get comfortable on account of how full she felt. She tried rolling onto her front, and felt her stuffed stomach press into the mattress. She growled and rearranged herself so she was lying on her back again. She fell asleep very quickly after that, on account of all the heavy food settling in her stomach.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Four &#8211; Two chubs on the town *

The next day was a Saturday. Rose and Becky planned to go into town together and maybe do some shopping. Becky woke up at 10, taking a quick shower. She went back to her room and opened her wardrobe, taking out her tightest pair of jeans. They clung to her body so tightly they looked like they had been sprayed on. They were a size S, even though Becky herself would probably be classified as a size L. 

She wriggled to pull them up over her legs and rear, then counted “one, two, three!” in her head, and sucked her stomach in and forced the zipper closed. 

Catching sight of herself in the mirror, Becky pinched the fat on her midsection. 

“I’m turning into such a butterball”, she thought, and resolved to try to eat more wisely. She put on a black tank top and her leather jacket. Like her jeans, the jacket was too small for her. Becky liked tight clothes, and purposely bought clothes in smaller sizes so they would fit closer to her body. 

The jacket was skinny fit, and on top of that Becky had purchased it in size XS so it was even tighter. 

She squeezed into it, her chubby arms constricted by the sleeves. She tried to zip it up, and found that it fit even more snugly around her waist than usual, to the extent that she had to suck in her stomach in order to close the zipper half way. She examined herself in the mirror, and then made her way downstairs. 

Greeting her mother in the kitchen, Becky grabbed a chocolate bar for breakfast, while her mother frowned disapprovingly at her skin-tight clothes. Becky walked out of the house and began the short walk to town. They’d arranged to meet in the town centre, and Becky saw Rose sitting on a bench by some flowerbeds. She was wearing a baggy white t-shirt and a denim skirt. 

“Hey Rose” said Becky, and Rose responded by high fiving her. Rose told Becky about her embarrassment at Max’s house and Becky put her hand over her mouth and laughed. 

“Oh girl, that’s so typical of you!” she laughed, “You never know when to stop when it comes to food!”

“You can talk” retorted Rose, and she patted the front of Becky’s jacket, “How tight is that? You’ve got quite a tanker yourself!” 

Rose pulled the jacket up, and Becky’s gut poked out in front of her.

“Gerroff!” Becky replied under her breath going red and pulling it down again as a group of people walked past. Rose sniggered, and got up.

“Well I don’t want to sit here all day”, she said, “I thought we’d go to Hollister or something.”

“Why?” Rose asked.

“I was going to try and get a job there. Prices are going up everywhere and it’s not fair for me to scrounge off my parents completely. Why didn’t I get one in summer? We had nothing to do then, and now we’ve got to prepare for the final exams.”

“It would have been a good idea” agreed Rose, “You’re right though, we’d better start reviewing soon I guess”. 

Neither of the girls planned to go to university, but the qualifications they would get if they passed their upcoming exams would come in very useful for job opportunities. 

“Have you done that paper for Mr Helmford yet?” asked Rose.

“I’ve done the introduction, but it’s really hard, I don’t think I really understand the question,” replied Becky. Mr Helmford had accepted them along with Alice for Biology, but they all found the class challenging. The girls talked about school and their later plans for when they left until 12:30 when Rose checked her watch.

“Oh hey, it’s 12:30” she said. “Want to grab a bite to eat? I skipped breakfast and I’m starving!”

Becky nodded, any thought about cutting back on food now forgotten. “Want to go to The Basket? I could go for a grilled cheese right now.” 

The Basket was a cafe they went to, sometimes with Alice or Katie as well. When inside, the girls waited at the counter to be served. Rose scanned the menu above them. 

“Hi, I’ll have a…actually, two grilled cheese sandwiches and…a slice of that, please,” she said, gesturing towards a rich-looking chocolate cake. 

“That sounds good, I’ll have the same please,” said Becky to the attendant, who smiled and saw to the girl’s orders. After receiving the portions of food, the girls sat on the low sofa and placed the food down on a table in front of them. 

“This looks like quite a lot actually,” said Becky, looking at the portions, “If I’d known the sizes would be this big, I wouldn’t have gotten two sandwiches.”

“Yeah, same,” replied Rose. “It’s not going to do my waistline any good, is it? At least I had a light breakfast”. 

She took a bite out of the sandwich, and enjoyed the texture of the cheese. Soon they had finished one each. Becky leant forward, her jacket rising up her back, showing off her brown, chubby hips. A roll of fat became visible, and she picked the second sandwich up with one hand, pulling her jacket back down with the other. 

“These are so good” said Rose, shoving half of her first sandwich in her mouth at once. Becky had finished her first and was devouring her second. 

“I’m getting kinda full” she said, slowing her chewing down, and taking another big bite.

“Aw diddums,” said Rose, mockingly. “I’ll have that cake if you don’t want it.”

“Yeah…no” laughed Becky, and took another bite of her second sandwich. By this time she really was feeling full, her stomach was starting to feel very tight and even rounder than usual. She forced herself to swallow another piece, and reclined in the sofa. At this point Rose had to admit to herself that she was felling pretty stuffed as well. They had both finished their sandwiches. 

“Mmm, this looks great,” said Becky, picking up the slice of cake she’d bought. It was composed of two layers of chocolate sponge, separated by a layer of buttery chocolate icing. There was a thick layer of icing on the top, with embedded pieces of chocolate. 

“This isn’t going to be good for my waistline,” she said, lifting the waistband of her leggings up into the air slightly. It snapped back and she rearranged herself on the sofa to get more comfortable.

“This is one of the best cakes I’ve ever had,” said Rose. She was really full, but forced herself to swallow more. Becky had finished hers and let out a sigh. She collapsed into the sofa, and placed her hands on her stomach. She belched quietly as Rose swallowed the last of her cake. 

“Don’t be such a wuss,” she laughed, and stretched. 

“I bet I could eat some more” she said, and before Becky could answer she had heaved herself up to the counter and was asking for another slice. 

Becky watched as her friend carried the plate over, her belly wobbling as she walked. 

“I don’t think I could eat it all though” said Rose, sitting down. “Do you want to split it with me?” 

They were both feeling very full, but didn’t want to admit to the other that they couldn’t finish.

“Uh, yeah sure…” said Becky tentatively. They cut the cake in half with a knife, and Becky slowly forced herself to swallow more of the cake. 

“This is so rich” she gasped, guzzling down a coke to wash the cake down.

“Finished!” said Rose triumphantly. “Man. I’m absolutely stuffed. I can hardly breathe”. 

Becky breathed in heavily, then let it out, her stomach puffing out, making her jacket rise up to her belly button. Rose laughed and poked the flesh that was showing. 

“You look a bit round Becky” she said, patting Becky’s gut. Becky pulled her jacket up all the way so that her entire stomach was exposed.

“Look at that” she sighed. “Why did I just eat all that? I’m going to get fat at this rate.”

She noticed a slim girl on the other side of the cafe looking at her midsection, and pulled her jacket down again, wriggling around uncomfortably as a result of her tight clothes. The waistband of her leggings were showing off her hips, and they were bulging out as a muffin top. They were simply too small for her, and were very tight around her behind all the way down to her calves. 

Rose watched as her friend’s soft rear and thighs strained against the material, and it was evident that Becky had put on weight recently. Becky unzipped the front of her jacket and sighed with relief as her gut poked into the air. She was slumped on the sofa, her tank top failing to cover the lower part of her engorged stomach. 

“I’m so full…I can barely breathe” she said again, and Rose nodded.

“I feel like a balloon. I’m meant to be on a diet as well. Man, look at that!” said Rose, as she sat up and pulled her shirt back so it showed off her bloated belly. “That cake was so rich. It really wasn’t a good idea, was it?” 

“We’d better go or people coming in are going to wonder why there are a couple of bloated girls on the sofa” said Becky and she attempted to zip her jacket back up. Try as she might however, this time she simply couldn’t zip it up &#8211; it was simply too tight to cover her stuffed stomach. She grunted and sucked in, but couldn’t get it to zip up past her navel. 

“Never mind…” she mumbled, embarrassedly as Rose looked on with a smirk on her face.

“Looks too small now at any rate,” said Rose, “Why don’t you just buy clothes in a bigger size?”

“Cos they wouldn’t have been tight enough then” replied Becky. “When they’re slimmer they make me look slimmer.”

Rose looked at her friend’s midsection poking out from below the jacket, it tight around her bloated stomach and chubby arms. She looked at her skin tight leggings covering her chubby legs and behind, the built in zipper open to accommodate her stomach. 

“I’m not so sure,” she said, with a grin on her face.

“Oh, you can talk!” retorted Becky. “You’re not exactly slim yourself, are you?” 

At this she heaved herself up, and challenged Rose to do the same. They stood side by side, and compared their stomachs. 

“Stop sucking in!” said Becky, slapping Rose’s belly.

“Only if you do the same” said Rose, and they both let their stomachs hang out. Rose was slightly fatter, but Becky had definitely gained weight recently, and had never been slim to begin with. 

“Ok, I’ll give you that one” said Rose sheepishly, as Becky poked her stomach triumphantly. The two girls walked out the cafe with the food heavy in their stomachs.

* * * *
Back home that afternoon Rose felt like a nap. It was easy to do, with her belly no longer swelling as the feast of the night before had been digested. She awoke not hungry for supper but a bit filled with self doubts. Was Max just being nice or did he really see her as curvy rather than truly fat? She’d told him of her mother’s remarks about buying her own clothes and he’d not really replied. But she could tell he was thinking something.

She stood naked in front of the mirror in her bedroom, then turned sideways. Her slight paunch was obvious and her ribs were covered by soft flesh. Her thighs and arms also had a slight roundness to them that she knew wasn’t there the year before. But, honestly, she didn’t feel that bad about her body.

_“OK, so maybe Max is right. I’ve gotten a little plump but perhaps I’ve been overreacting. Still, I need to watch it because Mom will have a cow if I outgrow my clothes. She really can’t afford to buy me a new wardrobe_,” Rose thought to herself. 

That evening she ate a moderate supper and, after studying, settled in for a good night’s sleep. Sunday she attended church and then she joined her parents for a visit to her Uncle and Aunt. As was customary on such occasions food was served family style and Rose devoured generous helpings, including pie for dessert.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Five - Max has a proposal *

Monday morning she awoke before the alarm clock with a by now revived appetite. This she tried to ignore as she tried on several different pair of slacks. When fully clothed she found that all were snug and felt uncomfortable to wear. She thought of a short term immediate solution &#8211; wear an overblouse with a belt on her pants and leave the top clasp open.

“There,” she thought. “that should do until I lose at least a few pounds. It shouldn’t be hard.”

With that she went to the kitchen. As usual her mom and dad had gone for work but had left fixings for breakfast. This time it was definitely low-calorie - scrambled eggs and a piece of toast to be warmed in the microwave. Fresh coffee was in the brewing pot. This day her mom had left her an extra treat &#8211; a succulent half grapefruit. Recently Rose had been in the habit of supplementing this with Eggo waffles and syrup or cheese on the eggs, but she resisted the temptation.,

As she ate her less than recently normal breakfast she resolved not to pig out again as she had the day before. But she couldn’t get Max out of her mind. His mother, herself quite well rounded, obviously didn’t mind her son’s choice of a dinner guest. And Max seemed to really like her body. Could he really find her attractive carrying over twenty extra pounds?

As soon as she got to school she ran into Alice, the second chubbiest of her three friends. Knowing that the four of them were supposed be dieting Rose felt a bit guilty when Alice asked where Rose had been for lunch he day before and how she was going with her diet.

“Max asked me out &#8211; and then he ordered lunch for me and the diet went out the window,” she confessed, not mentioning that she’d had a gigantic dinner with him as well.

“Well that’s a relief,” exclaimed Alice. “We were planning to take it easy but then Katie came up with a bunch of Taco Bell coupons that were about to expire so we put it off for a day. I was afraid you’d be the only good one.”

“Nope,” replied Alice, quietly relieved that she had betrayed no one.

“So are you having lunch with him again today?”

“I don’t know &#8211; we haven’t discussed it. But he did ask me out for Saturday night.”

“Well great. I know you’ve like him. I guess Miss Phelps did you a favor!”

“Maybe so,” said Rose, thinking of her leotard mishap. This gym period she would wear her sweat pants in case another exercise period was mandated.

A few minutes later she ran into Max in the hall and thanked him for the nice evening the Friday before.

“Glad you liked it,” he grinned, noting that she was using the overblouse as camouflage for her obviously snug pants. “I’ve something I need to discuss with you if you are available for lunch &#8211; and this time I’ll let you do your own ordering.”

Rose’s heart leapt &#8211; Max apparently did like her! She stammered, “sure, but right now I’ve got to get going."

At lunch Max took her to a local off campus diner. Despite her light breakfast and being hungry, Rose ordered a small tuna salad with tea. Max ordered a country fried steak which came with mashed potatoes, gravy and mixed vegetables.

“Wow,” she exclaimed. “I can see you’re not dieting!”

“Nope, I’m happy with my body as is - and that’s part of what I need to talk with you about.”

“What do you mean?”

“I think you’re basically happy with your body too. I’ve seen you and your friends at lunch. You enjoy your meals. Its your clothes, your Mom and twerps like Tammy and her posse that really bother you. Am I right?”

“Well, Tammy is just an annoying snob. I almost feel like eating a banana split in front of her out of spite she is sooo self righteous and superior. My grades are way better than hers and my future is a whole lot brighter. I think she’ll wind up going to Junior College after graduation if anywhere. My clothing is a problem though &#8211; as I told you last night my mom says that if I outgrow what I have I’ll have to buy my own. But then she showers my friends and I with food when they sleep over. Its such a mixed message!”

“What if you had a job and could buy your own clothes &#8211; what would Rose choose to do?” Max inquired.

“I’m not sure what you’re getting at.”

“We’re past puberty, Rose. Legally we’re over 18 and grownups. That means that we have the right to make our own decisions about our weight and everything else. You probably noticed that my mom is heavier &#8211; and that’s by choice in a sense. She knows that my dad loves her and its a lot more free than she once felt. But that has been her choice, as is mine and should be yours. I had no business tempting you like I did yesterday just because I thought you would enjoy it &#8211; although I think you did.”

The light went on for Rose. “You mean you like me being fat? Or, as you might put it, 'maybe pleasingly plump?'”

“Rose, I’ve always liked the way you look, But I also know you have a good heart, fine morals and a keen mind that is more mature than the average. OK &#8211; I’ll admit it. When Miss Phelps threw us together yesterday it was like an answer to prayer. I had no idea of how to break through to you when you were always with your friends &#8211; but I’ve wanted to. My Mom’s known about my crush, that’s why she went out of her way last night, to make you feel accepted.”

“OK, what does this have to do with being able to buy my own clothes?”

“I’m pretty sure of where you could get a part time job &#8211; because our family knows the owners and they need someone from 4-6 weekday afternoons. For the right person they might even supply a debit card to be used for a suitable wardrobe.”

“And I would be doing what?”

“Answering the phone and light office work to start &#8211; during the summer before going to college you might be offered the chance to do vacation relief. That all depends on you. I’m just being a facilitator of your independence. Would you like me to set up the interview?”

“Where is this place located? You know I don’t have a car.”

“About two blocks from campus. Until you can afford your own I’d be happy to play taxi driver &#8211; or is that coming on too strong?”

“Not too strong but a bit overwhelming. You see I’ve liked you too, but I never thought a hard body like you would give an out of shape softie like me the time of day.”

“Rose, I have a bit of a belly too as you know. I’m not a real hard body by any means. You can be fit without being skinny. And we can exercise as well as enjoy food together if you want. But lets not get ahead of ourselves. My question for now is whether you want me to set up the interview and arrange for a $400 balance debit card?”

Rose felt the snugness of the pants around her thighs and remembered the open clasp hidden by her overblouse. A new wardrobe now was more immediately practical than dieting and she knew it. She appreciated what Max was suggesting, and in her heart she didn’t mind being obligated to him. She knew her mom and friends would be surprised.

“OK, set up the interview and I’ll see how things go.”

“Fine &#8211; there are a few pieces of information I’ll need, then I’ll let you know the time by Saturday night.”

For the next three days Rose ate less than she had in months and her belly flattened to the point that two of her pants were halfway comfortable. But by Saturday night she was ravenous. Max picked her up and they went to a pricy Italian restaurant. There she had a pasta salad and chicken parmigiana, both ultra high in calories although she didn’t know that. This was followed by spumoni ice cream for dessert. Including several slices of butter slathered bread Rose easily packed away nearly 3000 calories during the course of the evening with Max not far behind.

During the evening Max gave her the address of Ryan and Associates and told her to be there on Monday. The interview seemed perfunctory. A somewhat tired appearing office manager said that she’d been putting in ten hour workdays for a month after the loss of Roe’s predecessors and her family was feeling shortchanged. After confirming that Rose had the requisite computer skills she was hired, given a company handbook manual and told read the dress code section and report for work the next day. She was then given an envelope which she found contained a debit card in her name.

_“Max must have ordered this immediately on Wednesday”, _Rose thought. _“How else did it get processed so quickly? What made him so sure I’d get this job? Well, I know what I’m supposed to do &#8211;read the dress code and buy some new clothes.”_

Max was waiting with a big smile as she came out of the building.

“The shopping center, mi lady?” he inquired.

“Yes, but can you go somewhere else while I pick out the wardrobe?”

“Of course,” he replied. “I&#8216;ll drop you off and see you in two hours &#8211; call me on your cell phone if you need me.”

Rose had been a size six and less than 120 lbs the last time she went shopping. Now size 10 seemed to be more comfortable for her nearly 140 pound frame. 

She bought two dresses and three pairs of slacks costing nearly $200. Then she bought two jeans and some blouses for school. Finally she bought some undergarments that would leave red marks on her thighs and abdomen. For the first time in months she felt comfortable in her clothes. 

With her shopping done there was still 45 minutes till Max’s return and she felt ravenous. She suddenly realized that her debit card could be used in the food court where a co-branded Dairy Queen/Orange Julius stand was located. She went in and ordered a cheeseburger and with a regular blizzard shake, her first burger in a week. It was delicious.

“Now if Max takes me to eat I won’t look like a pig,” she mused. 

At 7:00 Max showed up on time. Predictably he offered to take her to dinner and she agreed, noting she’d already had a “small bite” in the mall. Max could tell from her distended belly that it had been more than just a bite and smiled to himself.

They went to the local Sizzler, which features a buffet salad and side dish bar. They each had two plates, Max’s being the larger since he hadn’t eaten.

“I should explain about the debit card,” he said, “Although you’ll find it in the company manual. Its balance will be increased automatically whenever you are paid by your net paycheck. You can check your balance and activity online whenever you want. Oh, and if you stay on the job for three months the initial $400 converts into bonus wages &#8211; no need to pay it back.”

When she got home her parents immediately noticed her new clothes.

“Where did those come from?” her mom asked.

“I bought them - with my own money,” she replied. “I have a job now. That way I don’t need to be worried about dieting or having you be upset over my waistline anymore.”

“I’m sorry, Rose,” her mother stammered. “I didn’t mean for you to take me so seriously.”

“Don’t apologize mom &#8211; you were right. Its time your little girl grew up and begins taking responsibility for herself. Now you and dad can spend more on each other.”

“Not a bad idea indeed,” her father concurred.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Six - And in other news … the three amigas*

While Rose was developing her relationship &#8211; and her waistline &#8211; with Max her three friends were having experiences of their own.

Alice’s mom had been right in her observation about her daughter’s plumpening tummy. However, her daughter didn’t especially want to hear it, or address the obvious follow-up. Alice didn’t think of herself as being noticeably overweight and in truth she wasn’t &#8211; yet. But as the shortest of the four girls her weight was the most obvious. 

Alice had always enjoyed eating well, a fact once totally offset by an energetic lifestyle. Her tendency to indulge her tastebuds had been heightened this past summer as she attended classes without offsetting sessions at camp and doing sports. She was now trying to ignore the modest belly that now squeezed over the waistband of her too tight jeans. Her tighter clothing made the layer of flesh on her rib cage bulge into modest love handles which nearly vanished when she was undressed. 

Her mom’s comments served to make her more aware of the changes and commented laconically to her friends about how she “shouldn’t” be eating things like fast food, pizza, and ice cream. But this was merely for show. Despite her protestations she still continued eating such things nearly every day.

Alice’s denial was the principal reason why her mother nagged. Alice had obviously outgrown her clothes and couldn’t hide it. Her mom was aware that once gained weight is very difficult to shed &#8211; and Alice seemed oblivious to controlling her appetite. Her mother would have been even more concerned if she knew how her daughter was first indulging at lunch, then snacking later in the afternoon.

Alice’s resolve to eat salads for lunch lasted only a few days before she reverted to her preference for lasagna and Mexican fast food. She had a little money from babysitting jobs and continued to use it, as had always been her custom, for visits to the convenience store freezer en route home from school. The difference was that she was now out of puberty and her metabolism was slowing as she got less and less exercise.

When Alice saw Rose’s new wardrobe and was told of Rose’s new job and blossoming relationship with Max it had a strange effect. Alice’s appetite seemed to increase and she began wishing for the same freedom as her friend. At the same time she began to face reality in her mirror, but not with any guilt.
.
_“Yeah, I’m getting fat but at least I’m happy,”_ she rationalized to herself as she held her naked tummy in the palm of her hand. With this thought she later with ease scarfed down another healthy helping of macaroni and cheese at lunch. This was accompanied by two pieces of chicken, some green beans and a slice of apple pie. Two hours later she could hardly wait to get a half pint of Ben and Jerry’s at the mini-mart to tide her over till supper.

Other than her random cajoling her mom scarcely even tried to control her daughter’s eating. She never had. There were always goodies on hand for after supper snacking because her mom had a sweet tooth. Sausalito chocolate chunk cookies were one of Alice’s favorites, although strawberry or custard frozen éclairs were a close second. Alice could polish off half a box of either one any night of the week &#8211; and now began doing so nightly while writing and studying.

“It helps me think,” she rationalized to her mom when questioned again about her appetite. Her mom just held her peace, finally realizing that her criticisms were changing nothing. She decided not to fight any longer.

“Yes, trying to maintain your 4.0 for college entrance is probably very stressful. But I will say one thing. you are definitely going to have to get some better fitting clothes. We are going shopping tomorrow!” 

Alice was so relieved to hear that she wasn’t going to be asked to diet that she wrapped her fleshy arms around her mum and gave her a thank you hug. The next day they visited the mall, but instead of a merely comfortable size 10 like Rose Alice purchased loose fitting size twelves. Inside she knew she would be growing into them.

“This should do for the rest of the semester,” she thought. That night she went over to join Becky and Katie for a study session fueled by Little Johns pizzas. This weekly tradition had shifted to Katie’s house since Rose got her job. 

Katie’s mom at one time had thought her daughter as slim, perhaps too slim for her own good, although this was no longer true. Katie when younger would remark about fat girls they saw. Her mom, thinking she meant it negatively, silently feared that Katie might turn anorexic. In reality Katie was torn between a fascination with being larger herself and what she knew of society’s expectation.

Her mom knew that Katie was fond of ice cream and had long before made a habit of keeping a few flavors available. Katie would indulge in eating them, which was silently reassuring to her mum, but never seemed to gain much during her earlier school years. What she did do was become friends with girls heavier than she early in high school, then vicariously enjoy their indulgences while not eating quite as much as they did.

Now, with the group coming to her house each week, she was starting to indulge more. A four scoop bowl of ice cream with toppings made a terrific chaser to three pieces of pizza ad a large soda. But she actually did eat continue to eat lighter lunches than her friends. Her slight belly overhang was but a fraction of what Alice’s had become, but it was still ten pounds more than at the beginning of the summer and now was increasing. Fortunately Katie really didn’t care &#8211; and neither did her mum.

This change in attitude and physique was not lost on the gym teacher, Miss Phelps. She tried to discuss Katie’s “weight problem” with her and was startled to have her say “What problem? I’m just bigger now than I used to be and enjoying every minute.”

Frustrated Miss Phelps next tried to discuss the issue with Katie’s mother on parent/teacher night

“My daughter doesn’t need any coaching about her weight from you, me or anyone else. I used to fear her being anorexic &#8211; a few extra pounds now aren’t going to hurt anything,” was the reply. Katie’s mom went home and assured her daughter that she could eat whatever an as much as she felt like.

This of course did not mask the fact that Katie was growing out of her clothes. When she complained to Rose and Alice about this they had a remedy &#8211; start wearing their old ones. At first Katie resisted but then realized that the garments would otherwise just be recycled at the thrift store. 

Becky was the second heaviest of the girls and the least self conscious. Her resistance to the lure of food was no less than her companions, but the underlying reasons reason were different. Becky was a latchkey child with a younger brother but no father in the picture due to his premature death. She had a working mother who was usually too tired to directly cook or care about her daughter’s nutrition. Instead she let Becky essentially manage her children’s social security benefits by using them for food and clothing, on occasion but never seriouosly twitting heer daughter over her ample size.. 

This arrangement had served to make Becky more mature and skiiled than most teens her age. She frequently cooked for all three and for her food was a source of comfort. She’d always been plump and felt it was her fate. This attitude actually made her the most resistant to the barbs of Tammy and her posse.

Becky had another strength her companions lacked &#8211; real cooking skill. She could bake, make excellent casseroles and cook just about any kind of meat. This was a skill initially developed during summer stays at her aunt’s house, then augmented by cookbooks and cable cooking programs. The only time she and her brother had run-of-the mill meals or fast food was when Becky became too busy to bother.

Becky’s third virtue was that she wasn’t a mindless couch potato. She watched game shows to answer the questions, but also noted the number of attractive (and spoken for) heavier women. This gave her a positive window of the BBW world beyond her years.

Finally, Becky was unique in that she was skilled with a needle and thread (she could knit and crochet as well). This meant that she could create new garments or modify second hand ones as she needed.

All of these traits had combined to make Becky a second tier member of the ruling clique in the student body &#8211; a “can do” person who makes things happen rather than simply waiting for others to tell her every move.

All this maturity and talent had not escaped the attention of Doug Fields, a student body officer who held no prejudices against the fuller figure. In their sophomore year he’d overheard Tammy trying to play bully with Becky and intervened with a sharp rebuke in her defense. The two became friends after that, much to Tammy’s dismay because she would have liked Doug for herself. Tammy didn’t realize that her diva-like attitude was something he could never respect.

Alice and Katie did not have a Max or Doug in their lives. Still, since they were not as large as Rose or Becky, they took some solace that their weight and appetites were not a total barrier for at least some men.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Seven - Good news for Alice*

Ten weeks into the school year, and eight into her new relationship and job, Rose was on top of the world. She had noticed with approval Alice’s new wardrobe as well as her improved appetite, but thought little of it. Katie on the other hand took note that Alice’s hips seemed to be filling out when she was seated. For some reason this gave Katie pleasure and she too started to eat more. Becky on the other hand was so involved with many things that she sometimes skipped meals &#8211; although not enough to lose anything (which really wasn’t especially her desire anyway).

Rose herself during this time didn’t outwardly seem to be gaining anything new, although in fact she was. This was principally because Max had persuaded her that fitness in terms of muscle tone and strength was both possible and desirable for anyone. As time allowed they engaged in workouts on his family’s gym equipment, hiked on the weekends, and tried to make a point at school of walking with deliberate speed wherever they went. This meant that Rose felt firmer and more energetic, but was hardly eating lightly.

In addition to encouraging physical activity Max was introducing Rose to new tastes and cuisines. Lamb curry thah and sweet lassi yogurt drink from southern India was one example. Armenian lamb shaslick with khoravat veggies and multilayered sweet kyata pie for dessert was another. Each week brought a new surprise, but what intrigued Rose was Max’s claim that he could himself replicate some of these culinary marvels and intended to learn more. Lending credence to this was that Max seemed to already know some of the employees at each place they went. 

Katie meanwhile had deliberately started eating larger breakfasts by increasing her carbos. She would typically have an omelet with 2-3 muffins or pieces of toast, occasional pancakes or some similar high calorie delight. She was also matching the entrées of Alice and Rose at lunch, having a double cheeseburger one day, lasagna or macaroni with cheese another. Although still the least fat of the group she was likely now the fastest gaining. 

The results of Katie’s improved consumption attracted the notice of Tammy, who continued to make snide references to the “super-blimps” whenever Doug wasn’t around. Actually the heaviest of them wasn’t more than thirty pounds larger than Tammy, but this made no difference. Tammy was one of those persons with low self esteem who tried to compensate by a false front and stirring up others.

Katie ignored Tammy, especially after Alice and Rose began sharing their hand me downs. She was able to fit into their six and eight outfits with some degree of comfort and she was enjoying eating more. She was for the moment unaware that she was gaining the fastest of the four chubettes because she knew she was smaller than any of them.

It was the first week of November at Katie’s when an intriguing conversation occurred. The girls had finished critiquing one another’s homework, then Alice mentioned her weight. 

“I don’t think I’m eating that much or more than the rest of you,” she complained, “but these size 12 jeans are already getting snug. I think my thighs may be developing saddlebags. I wish I knew what was going on.”

What was going on was that naturally pear-shaped Alice was packing away enough extra calories, nearly a thousand per day, to gain thee pounds every two weeks &#8211; and it was mostly going to her lower body.

“Nothing to worry about Alice. We all have spurts then things wind down,” consoled Katie.

“Ummm, that’s easy for you to say Katie. You’re the skinniest of any of us and have clothes to grow into. Alice can’t be hitting up her mum for a new wardrobe every four months,” observed Becky

Rose realized that Alice might well be approaching Becky’s size, which was only a tad less than her own.. She wondered aloud “maybe you need to follow my example and firm up more &#8211; we all know we’re not the dieting type.”

At that Katie and Becky exchanged knowing glances. They’d just helped finish off an entire banana cream pie Katie’s mom had provided They knew Alice had had a large strawberry shake with her double cheeseburger at lunch &#8211; and this had become typical. But since they were eating similarly they were in no position to criticize.

“Maybe I need to get a job like you did, &#8216;cause you’re right. I’ve no desire to diet even though I know I’m adding pounds every month,” Alice sighed.

“I can ask Max what he knows about &#8211; I’ve learned a little about his family and they might know of something.”

What Rose knew was where Max’s family got their wealth. There were businesses his successful father ran personally, but that was only the surface. He was an active member of the local chamber with a silent investment interest in a number of local retail and manufacturing firms. This meant that he was well positioned to know where jobs were opening up.

Rose knew that she had been placed in her position based on her communications skills, not her figure. It had proven to be a good match. She and Max had discussed jobs for her friends, but only theoretically. Becky she knew would make a good administrative assistant but hardly needed more activity on her plate. Katie she saw as someone with a good mind and people skills but really rather unfocused &#8211; she had no idea what to recommend her for. But with Alice she did.

Alice wasn’t dumb, but she was shy and lacking in self-confidence. She basically felt comfortable doing what others told her to do than thinking on her own. But she was honest if a tad lazy and Rose thought she needed a secure niche with opportunity to grow. This was something she’d already confided to Max, who as one who liked larger girls was perfectly willing to see what could be done.

It took him only two days to respond to Rose’s request. 

“What do you think of assisting with after school programs for pre-teens?” she asked.

“What does that involve?”

“Helping oversee a group of kids in three 50 minute programs five days a week. Its all mapped out and you have a teacher actually responsible &#8211; you’re basically a gofer and second set of eyes at minimum wage. Call it one stage above babysitting but it’s a start.”

“Hmm, let me discuss it with Alice. I think it might work.”

Becky was ecstatic when she heard the suggestion. 

“I know mothers who do this &#8211; it’s a great part time job,” she said.

Katie, who had never before thought about working since she herself was college bound, perked up as well. 

“If you don’t take it I might apply instead,” she declared.

That was all it took to push Alice over the edge. 

“OK, set up the interview,” she told Rose.

Rose nodded and was happy Katie wasn’t involved. She and Max had something else in mind for her.

Alice applied for the job and, after some skill testing which she easily aced, was hired &#8211; although it wouldn’t start until the new semester in January.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chapter Eight - Tammy the Troublesome*

Tammy soon heard about Alice’s success in landing a job and was incensed.

“Who did a whale like you have to grease the palm of to have that happen?” she jibed. But she made the mistake of saying it within earshot of Doug.

“Maybe it wasn’t grease but being both civil and competent &#8211; unlike you, Miss C-minus average, or so I’ve heard.”

It was true. Tammy was all glamour and no study &#8211; the previous year she’d squeaked through with two D’s and had to take remedial English during the summer to qualify for graduation. She flushed red and spat at Doug, “OK, you take the porker’s side &#8211; see if anyone cares. You can have Becky as well!”

“Thank you, I will,” smiled Doug at Tammy.

“Thanks,” Alice grunted as Tammy stalked off. “but I’ve gotten used to it. I’m a fat girl and I guess at makes me fair game for idiots.”

“No you’re not, although I agree with the part about them being idiots for judging people by their size. Do you think I’m a chubby chaser who just likes Becky because she’s big? No, its because she knows who she is as a total person &#8211; and you can get to that point as well. You’re not a “just” anything. Its called self-confidence based on a realistic assessment of your talents; parasitical vermin like Tammy can’t hurt anyone who has it.”

It was a torrent of psychobabble, but Alice had the intelligence and vocabulary to stay with the flow. She thought her difficulties in Biology were due to others being smarter but this was not the case. Actually it was really a matter of belief in herself that caused her to stew rather than try.

“You really think that?” she said.

“I do &#8211; and your best friends understand what I’m talking about. I won’t say more now but you can talk with them about it. I recommend you do so &#8211; honest.” Doug said as he started to move on to his next class.

And that is what Alice did that evening while Katie contentedly plowed through a box of raisin and spice quinoa cookies which had a 1000+ calorie value.

“Can’t be that bad,” she rationalized. “they are organic and gluten free.” .

As she munched along contentedly her friends were focused on what Doug had related to Alice.

“Doug and I discuss everything,” Becky acknowledged. “Our relationship is based on communication, not primarily one another’s bodies. Although I will say I think he means it when he says size means nothing to him and that I’m pretty to him just because I’m me. But I think he prefers a peach to a stick.”

“True,” Rose agreed. “Max admits that he is a chubby chaser in that he prefers larger women, but he says Doug just isn’t wired the same way. But I couldn’t be with Max without our communicating as well.”

“You’re saying that I’m just as worthwhile as you two? I’d like to believe that but I don’t feel it,” Alice aid.

“And that feeling is what Doug is getting at I think,” said Katie, who by now had reached the bottom of her cookie box.. “We can't control how others feel but we can control our feelings about ourselves. That’s been my dilemma for years. Part of me wants to please society but another wants to as free when it comes to food and weight as Rose and Becky.”

“Free?” Alice said, her head swimming.

“Yes, free,” interjected Rose. “Free from having to give the time of day to the Tammys of the world because you’ve defined and are being true to yourself. And that means saying &#8216;I’m bigger and that’s me &#8211; there’s nothing wrong with it, so take it or get lost!’”

“Touche,” exclaimed Becky. “I couldn’t have framed that one better myself. Alice, you have some things to think about.”

“Yeah,” Alice replied, rubbing her belly. “I guess I do.”

Katie absentmindedly threw her empty cookie box into the trash. The winter holidays were approaching and she expected to indulge herself.

When the four girls returned to class all were a little rounder but pear-shaped Alice, as the shortest, was the most noticeable. Rose and Becky were at 5’9" and 5’10" respectively able to carry 35-40 extra pounds without much notice. Alice's buttcheeks in particular were ballooning and Miss Phelps once again tried to intervene.

“You really need to watch what you’re eating &#8211; but you already know that I presume?”

“Oh, you mean it shows?” Alice replied very innocently. 

She that very morning had spent time going thru her wardrobe selecting the items she could still wear. There were only a handful. She was looking forward to buying larger clothes.

“Of course it shows &#8211; even when you walk you’re having to lean so forward that its noticeable.”

The statement was true. Standing erect while walking caused her slacks to slip. Leaning forward had the effect of allowing her protruding belly to act like a clamp on her undergarments. It was awkward but she was managing.

“Miss Phelps, with all due respect I don’t think my weight or how my clothes hang should be your concern. I know I’ve gained weight, but I’m happy so I hope you can live with it,” Alice defended herself, a little surprised at her own new found bravado.

Ms Phelps rolled her eyes in frustration. “Sweetheart, your arms are already looking like sausages and your belly a beachball. Soon you’ll even be sporting a double chin!”

“Really? And that would harm you in what way?” Alice countered. She knew her teacher was right on the facts &#8211; in addition to a bigger belly and hips, as well as upper arms, her jaw and cheekbones were both rounder and fast disappearing under recently acquired flesh. But with her own mom no longer complaining and three heavyweight friends she felt no need to cut back, at least not yet. She didn’t think of herself as really fat &#8211; just a little stout. Despite what she was packing away she knew her gain rate was still behind the still (for now) slimmer Katie.

Encouraged by the easy availability of just about everything during the break, thanks to her mom, Katie had been gaining at least two pounds a week and was now over 150 &#8211; just behind Rose and Alice. This meant she could no longer use their discards, but she was a willing gainer. She began to wonder if she should ask Max to find her a job as he had Rose and Alice.

It was Becky, however, who had the big news when three of the four girls got together for their first homework and pig-out session in January. After listening to Alice and Katie rehashing their weight gain tales Becky chirped “Well, at least you won’t be bothered by Tammy anymore.”

“Hey, you’re right," Katie noted as she reached for her second donut of the night. “I haven’t seen her this semester.”

“You won’t &#8211; she’s had to transfer to adult school because her belly was showing, and not from munching on pastries.”

“Wow &#8211; that’s bad to hear, even for her. Who knocked her up?” questioned Alice.

“No one has yet identified the Dad &#8211; seems she’s slept around quite a bit so it could be anyone of 10-12,” Becky reported.

“So who’s up for ice cream with trimmings to celebrate?” Katie enquired.

Alice and Becky just stared &#8211; was Katie that over the top on her ongoing food binge? Apparently so.

Alice shrugged, “Why not? As big as she’s going to become she’ll have to change her tune now!”

“Go ahead,” Becky said. “And when you get it ready I have some other news about Rose and Max.”

While Katie was out of the room Alice tried to coax information out of Becky, but she remained tight-lipped until three sundaes were in the room.

“OK, this isn’t bad news. It’s a project that Max and Doug cooked up, then invited Rose and I. Max and Rose are going to prepare a formal dinner at his place and Doug and I are going to put together some after dinner games and entertainment &#8211; including some music. But it isn’t going to just us. It’s a ladies choice dinner where you invite someone you want.”

“Whoa,” exclaimed Katie. “You mean we ask a guy out as a date?”

“Exactly &#8211; this is a free country. There won’t be any liquor, no more than 12 people and his parents will be out of the way as chaperones. Rose is really looking forward to showing off her new cooking skills. We wanted you two to be the first to know &#8211; we’ll be adding two others.”

Katie was challenged by the idea but Alice was suddenly petrified. “How do you know anyone will go out with someone like me? It takes an unusual guy to date a fat girl!”

“We keep saying that none of us are that fat, Alice. You need to get past your fears and try,” Katie said. “I’m sure Max or Doug could set you up but it would be better for you to try yourself.”

“Exactly,” chimed in Becky. “We stick so close together avoiding Tammy and her pack the guys think we’re unreachable. It took Miss Phelps to bring Max and Rose together by accident. You’re going to have a new wardrobe, so why not add a social life?”

“Because even if I get someone he’ll go back to his buddies and tell them about what its like to date a whale,” Alice whined softly.

“If anyone does that it will be the last invite he’ll get from us,” Becky said. “We’re planning on making this a monthly event for the next four months. Believe me there are any number of guys that will behave themselves for a free meal &#8211; some of them are even nice!”

“You really think so?”

“I know so &#8211; I had a life before getting solid with Doug you may recall.”

“Yeah, but you’re in student government. I don’t run in that circle.”

“Guys there date outside the circle &#8211; I could even suggest a few. But why don’t you think of a couple first,” encouraged Becky.

“Becky’s right. I’ve been standoffish to dates because I don’t want a deep relationship just yet but I’ve been approached as recently as this week &#8211; and I’m no runway model. But to enjoy Rose and Max’s cooking? You can count me in and I’ll find a guest even if it has to be my baby brother!” Katie asserted.

“All right &#8211; as soon as I get my new clothes I’ll try,” Alice agreed.

The next day at school Miss Phelps was about to blow a fuse. All she wanted was what she felt was best for the four fat seniors in her PE class but no one was listening. Katie’s mom had blown her off, Alice had effectively told her to mind her own business. Becky she knew was more a follower influenced by her friends. Rose seemed like an intelligent person &#8211; perhaps she would listen to reason.

The attempt floundered. Told by Ms, Phelps that she was the most fit of the quartet Rose took the comment gracefully, then stated accurately that she was also the heaviest, now topping 160 pounds.

“No way,” stammered Ms. Phelps.”I’ve seen you run a mile, do thirty sit-ups without stopping and play a wicked game of volleyball. No one forty pounds overweight can do that.” 

“Put me on a scale! My height and the exercise my boyfriend and I do does makes a difference. But I have some size 16 outfits. I’m big but that doesn’t mean I’m out of shape.”

The scale readout, without shoes, said she weighed 163 pounds. Rose smiled. “See &#8211; told you so!”

Miss Phelps was left speechless as Rose briskly walked off.

Two Saturdays later Max and Rose held their dinner. Katie had as her date Bob Morgan, whom she’d turned down twice before. Becky came with Doug. Alice didn’t try to penetrate the upper social circle, instead electing to first ask Arnie Weidenmeyer, a bookish computer nerd type who sometimes wrote for the school paper. He had always treated her courteously; they’d even had some extended chats. He was flattered to be asked and accepted readily. Two other couples came as well. 

The meal featured Mexican casserole, refried beans, flan and non-alcoholic margaritas. It was a successful evening, with Alice using her mom’s borrowed car to pick Arnie up since she was technically his escort. At first he seemed a bit overwhelmed at interacting with eleven other people at the same time. However, as the evening wore on Alice saw him trying to break out of his shell. By the time Max was running a team trivia quiz Arnie and Alice won the prize for swamping everyone else &#8211; 18 out of twenty questions. Only they knew that 14 of the answers had been his. The prize turned out to be two gift certificates &#8211; Arnie received a 2:1 dinner at Ruth Cris Steakhouse while Alice got two tickets to any movie at the local AMC theatre. 

As they prepared to go home Arnie did something unusual &#8211; he headed for the driver’s side door and opening it for Alice before going to his own. But on the way home Alice noticed that Arnie seemed a little reticent and wondered what he was thinking.

“Well, it has been a great evening. I don’t take time to date that much, but this has been really nice. I was wondering … I have this meal certificate and you have two movie tickets. If I let you pick the movie would you let me take you out to dinner?”

Alice’s heart jumped. She’d actually been asked for a date, even if by someone a lot of people would consider a nerd. She tried to remain calm as she graciously accepted. Apparently Rose, Katie and Becky were right &#8211; she was just as good as anyone. She didn’t have just a new job and new wardrobe; with the obsequious Tammy disgraced and out of the pictutr she was going to have a new life!


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 5, 2011)

*Chapter Nine - Alice and Arnie*

Alice had never been to a top-of-the-line restaurant chain like Ruths Chris before, but she knew that it was definitely more posh than Dennys or Sizzler. She needed a dinner dress  and didnt have one in any size. 

Dipping into her clothing reserve she visited Pennys Monday after class. She was able to pick up a black Bisou Kimono Dress on sale for only $50, marked down from $79. It had elbow length sleeves to cover her fleshier upper arms and a rhinestone embellished empire waist that she sensed wouldnt confine a full belly after supper. More importantly it wouldnt hang tightly on her increasingly ample butt while walking. Although with her 32 waist she could have fit into a 10 she instead selected a more roomy size 12 anticipating that her belly wasnt going to be getting smaller anytime soon.

Arnie similarly was trying hard to please Alice. He already had a suit and tie; getting a haircut and adding a dash of Brut was no problem. But he knew his reputation and wanted Alice to see him as more than just a walking encyclopedia  never mind the fact that he in fact was that. He arranged to again borrow his Dads sedan and bought his date a corsage. Arriving at Alice's home he was stunned by Alices dinner outfit and the corsage matched perfectly.

Alice's mom spoke briefly with Arnie, who assured her they'd be home by midnight. As Arnie and Alice went out to his car she noticed with favor his opening of her door. But she wasn't so favorably impressed by her dress, which from the rear clearly highlighted her expanding derriare. 

Arnies big problem wasnt Alices size, but his own self-consciousness and difficulty relaxing. As she listened to his attempts at making small talk enrout to the restaurant Alice realized his dilemma. So she changed the subject to something she hoped they were both comfortable with  food!

Have you ever been to this place before? she asked.

A few times  its in the same building as the firm my Dad works for so the family has gone there. I have to warn you, they serve their steaks hot. The meat is custom aged, broiled at 1800 degrees to seal in flavor and then served sizzling on plates pre-heated to 500 degrees. Its an experience if youve never done it.

Alice struggled to digest the torrent of data, wondering just how fancy of a place she was going to. Her apprehension wasnt relieved much when Arnie confidently drove up to a valet parking stand near the entrance. They entered the restaurant and the hostess immediately addressed Arnie by his last name.

Ahhh, Mr. Weidenmeyer, a table for two I believe.?

Yes, thank you.

Right this way, the hostess replied as she took two large menus and led the way. Alice couldnt help but notice the obvious rapport between the hostess and Arnie. Either she was just very good at her job or was more familiar with the Weidenmeyers than Arnie had let on.

As soon as they were seated a waiter approached their table to enquire about their beverage preferences and list the days specials. Alice took the opportunity to glance at the menu prices before requesting a root beer, with Arnie following suit. Arnie thanked the waiter, who left and Arnie spoke to Alice.

We can have an appetizer if you wish, but I hope youll leave room for dessert after the entre, he offered.

It was apparent that the prices werent fazing him and Alice wondered why. She decided to be modest and skip the appetizer. Alice selected the filet, described as the most tender cut of corn-fed midwestern beef carried by Ruths Chris. Arnie opted for the lamb chop. They both had a Caesars salad with baked potato and broccoli au gratin. 

_This is definitely not Dennys! _Alice said to herself. Arnie, however, was trying to get her to talk about herself by peppering her with questions, so as she plowed through her meal she decided to turn the tables and ask a few of her own. 

So what does your Dad do in this building?

Hes an analyst for Whiting and Associates, doing cyber security  you know, white hats vs the black hats. When we have a major victory the team celebrates in that conference room over there, Arnie stated before realizing what he had just let slip.

We? Youre part of this team?

Umm, well yes. Just part time though  since I got my Microsoft certification. 

"Certification?"

"Yes, Im what they call a technology specialit  its one of seven classes Microsoft trains people in. But when I start discussing bits and bytes I usually wind up boring people. Im more interested in you  what youre interested in and hope to become."

Alice noted that he was trying to focus the conversation on her rather than himself. She sensed that it was because it was altogether too easy for him to start spewing detailed information that he knew could be boring to someone not in his world. Score one for Arnie, he knew his weak spot and was at least trying to deal with it. She repied Honestly, I dont know. Im going to be working to make some extra money next month, but mostly thats clothes money, surely not a career.

Well, from your dress tonight I certainly have to compliment your taste  can I say you look stunning?

Alice blushed, thinking. _I wonder what hed say if he knew I had to buy this simply because Ive gotten so fat?_

Most people an do a variety of things, but wind up falling into a niche and staying there, he observed. I hope to avoid that  being a computer nerd makes money but its not really balanced. Youve likely noticed that Ive never talked computers with you during our chats at school.

Alice thought and acknowledged this was a fact..True, its usually current events and history. But what do you think about kids?

Well, I was one myself not so long ago, he said with a smile, but honestly, I love interacting with them. If our education system would allow it Id like to be an uncertified part-time teacher while doing other things too. I think you may find your new job both more challenging and rewarding than you expect.

"How so?

Once younger kids get used to you theyll respond if you make them feel comfortable. Theyre like sponges, filed with curiosity and very teachable. I dont think it takes a masters degree in education to impart knowledge. But you have to be sincere and honest or theyll figure it out

Sounds like youve had some experience?

A little  mostly volunteering in the elementary school after school program. And, yes, before you ask, it started with reading and computers. And then of course there's Foo Camp.

"Foo Camp?"

"Yeah, the name stands for "Friends of O'Reilly," the guy who started it - its an outdoor camp for computer hackers - important enough to be listed on Wikipedia if you want to read the details. Everybody lives in tents and those who want to conduct free workshops; some are for adult geeks, some for kids. Then we have bar-b-ques and other stuff - I've been told my burgers are better than anything done commercially. Maybe somedsay you'll let me do one for you?"

There was that subject again - food! Arnie was probing, but in a way that appealed to Alice. She began to have visions of serving potato salad while Arnie was dressed in a xchef's aporn amidst a grove of trees.

"Maybe we could help one another out, both with the school my job and the camp  do you think?

Id love it  and by the way, its time for dessert. The caramelized banana cream pie is my favorite, but you have what you want.

Im letting you take the lead, make it two," Alice replied. It was obvious that Arnie wasnt bothered by her waistline.

OK  and now its your turn to lead what show are we going to and when does it start?

Well, my friend Rose says that _Something Borrowed_ is a neat romantic comedy, the next showing is in ninety minutes.

I know absolutely nothing about it, but as long as youre there should enjoy every moment, Arnie exclaimed, trying to keep the focus on Alice. 

They skipped the concession stand (although Arne did enquire) because they both felt full. But by the time the movie was over three hours had passed since leaving Ruths Chris. Alice was ready for a snack but hesitated about telling Arnie. As they walked back to Arnies sedan they passed in front of a donut shop and it was Arnie who asked, how do you feel about some hot chocolate and pastries for a night cap before we head home?

OK, Alice replied delightedly, expecting him to just pick up a donut or two. Instead he got two large hot chocolate drinks plus a half dozen assorted pastries, including éclairs and bear claws.

Itll take us awhile to finish this off, he remarked. Gives us a chance to get to know one another better, which Ive been enjoying thus far!"

Me too, Alice acknowledged, hoping that her bellys excitement over the box of pastries wasnt too evident. But over the next hour she had four items compared to Arnies two. He wondered if shed noticed, but simply smiled to himself and didnt say a word.

That night Alice looked up Whiting and Associates and Foo Camp for herself on the Internet. She discovered that Arnies dad was a recognized expert who even spoke at seminars and that Arnie had had a few write-ups about workshops hed conducted as well. He wasnt just a nerd, he was a regular Doogie Howser!

With her dinner dress off Alice sat at her monitor with her hips extending over the edge of her chair and her belly resting on her ample thighs.

_Girl, _she thought as she looked at the tire of flesh around her waist, Arnie had just better like fat friends, _cause I can tell where Im headed._

For his part, Arnie was on cloud nine. Everything had gone pretty much as he hoped  although he hadnt expected Alice to find out about his semi-secret career quite so early. But that was little matter  theyd agreed to go on seeing each other and he was already thinking of what fresh indulgences he might tempt his new plump girlfriend with.


----------



## 123Superpro (Jul 15, 2011)

Really like the progress made in this. It does great justice to my version. Keep it up!


----------

